
Spiel Des Jahres Nominations for 2019 - rfreytag
https://boardgamegeek.com/blogpost/89902/spiel-des-jahres-nominations-2019-just-one-lama-an?mc_cid=def710965a&mc_eid=92893bc0be
======
jtms
Interesting that all 3 nominees this year have such a relatively mediocre bgg
rating

~~~
scj
I'd hypothesize a self-selection bias. Casual players (the targets of the SdJ)
are probably less likely to rate games than connoisseurs (who have their own
category, the Kennerspiel des Jahres).

Notice that the Kennerspiel des Jahres nominees have higher ratings.

~~~
jtms
I didn’t notice that or even realize the other category was for the more
serious gamers, thanks for pointing that out.

------
Wohlf
fyi, Spiel des Jahres means Game of the Year.

Seems a bit early in the year?

~~~
marktani
From the article:

[T]he jury focuses solely on games released in Germany within the past twelve
months. From my understanding, a game needs to be available in a German
edition prior to the end of March to be considered.

~~~
Wohlf
Interesting, I think this might actually be better than calendar year. In
video games there's a very quick zeitgeist, but with board games it's much
slower. So this is less "games released in 2019" as "games you can play in
2019".

